# 5.1 System for Gaming/Music



## cabernet_shiraz (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, we're setting up a 5.1 system for a teenager and would appreciate your advice. A salesperson recommended this set-up, and would like to ask for an opinion about it or if there are better alternatives:

Receiver: Onkyo TX-SR609 (we like the multi-zone feature)
Subwoofer: Velodyne EQ-Max 8"
Center: 75-100w
Front and Rear: 75-100w

We have a set of Bose 501s that we can get from another room, but I've been browsing reviews and there seems to have quite a number of negative feedback about the brand. It'd be great if we can use what we currently have, but if the quality would be sub par, then we'd rather get better ones. Our budget is around $1,000, but we're pretty flexible if the deal is of good value. 

I've been looking at Polk Audio PSW111 and Energy ESW C-8 for the speakers, just not sure how it would go with the rest of the set-up. Any advice would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, there are always better alternatives, just depends on what you like when you hear them and how much you want to spend.

Bose... most of the negative feedback is aimed more at value. Bose speakers are typically overpriced especially when compared to other speakers in their price range. No reason not to try the speakers you already have, if you are pleased with them then there is really no reason to spend more money on new speakers. On the other hand I believe that there are a great many speakers that will perform better than the 501's.

Polk... not a big fan myself but I believe they do make some fine speakers.

Is your $1000 budget just for speakers or for everything?

How big is the room your are setting up this system in?


----------



## BolognaBlake (Dec 7, 2007)

What kind of gaming do you do?

I may be worth while to just do a 2.1 setup, and spend ~$150 on some Tritton AX720's or a pair of Turtle Beach X41.

I game semi-competitively and head phones, for me, were way better than a high quality 5.1.


----------



## cabernet_shiraz (Feb 17, 2012)

@Mark: Thank you for your reply.  The $1,000 is for everything except the receiver maybe. The room is around 250 sq ft.

@Blake: Mostly PS3s, but will use it for music and movies as well.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

cabernet_shiraz said:


> Hi everyone, we're setting up a 5.1 system for a teenager and would appreciate your advice.


For a teenager, look at Infinity
http://www.crutchfield.com/shopsearch/infinity_primus.html

Look at
PA 120 sub
http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Acoustic-PA-120-Titanium-Subwoofer/dp/B0021I0DD8

Bic sub
http://www.amazon.com/BIC-America-F12-475-Watt-Subwoofer/dp/B0015A8Y5M

Also, Look at the Pioneer speakers - and subs from above.
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n...eakers&ie=UTF8&qid=1330368858&rnid=2941120011


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For a speaker packge I highly recommend the SVS SBS-02 system. Hard to beat for the price and then add one of these Elemental Designs A2-300 subs Puts you slightly over budget but well worth it.


----------



## rhui_bc (Oct 15, 2010)

Is it me or do teenages usually like things on the bass heavier side..then as they get older, it reverts lol.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think its more the type of music they listen to is very bass heavy so a sub is needed to make that sound correct but they tend to n ot care about it being clean bass. As adults some of us want clean bass that is going to make the sound as it is meant to be.


----------

